# First Nova chuck and very disappointed



## Darell

Sorry you had trouble with your G3. I've had mine for 3 years with no problems at all. Never had a piece fly off. I like mine so much I'm seriously considering the Supernova2. Guess there's always a lemon somewhere.


----------



## SSMDad

It happens. No matter what it is there's always the possibility of getting one that missed it's mark. haha
It's also I suppose what one is comfortable with. That's awesome you're on 3 years though! See now THAT speaks to them being good!


----------



## Dusty56

"Gotta love those lathey days…".LMAO : ) thank you !!


----------



## slickSqueegie

I have the Nove as well and love it. The only problem I had with mine was not novas fault. Woodcraft sold me an aftermarket threaded insert that was marked nova. It sholdnt have been. after about a month of going back and fourth with nova and woodcraft the issue was fixed. I know it took a while but i will say Woodcraft sent me a 50 gift card for my troubles and nova sent me a new insert.


----------

